# NetworkManager's wired connection is always disconnected

## minj

I have recently moved to Gentoo to get the feel of it.

After installing the gnome I decided to switch to the NetworkManager to manage my connections.

The machine is a laptop with wireless and wired connections. Wired connection uses dhcpcd and works just fine on it's own.

However, once I start NetworkManager service I get notified that it has disconnected and I am unable to connect. nm-applet shows "system (eth0)" in the available section but everytime I press it to connect the same disconnected-notification appears.

After I stop the service and bring down&up eth0 it all goes back to normal.

Any ideas?

----------

## joeldavis

I'm not sure what's going on but it sounds like a bug. Also, IIRC NetworkManager logs to /var/log/messages, you may check that to see if it prints out anything interesting at the time of the disconnect message.

----------

## minj

Here is the log

```

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> Activation (eth0) starting connection 'System (eth0)'

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 3872

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

dhcpcd[3872]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

dhcpcd[1875]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -B -K -L -G -c /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-client.action -h myhostname eth0

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> (eth0): DHCPv4 client pid 3872 exited with status 0

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) started...

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 7 -> 9 (reason 5)

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> Marking connection 'System (eth0)' invalid.

NetworkManager[3813]: <warn> Activation (eth0) failed.

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) complete.

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[3813]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

```

----------

## lamarque

I have never used dhcpcd as service. Can you connect if you use dhcpcd in standalone mode?

/etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop

and then try to connect.

Sometimes my wifi card gets stuck, reloading the driver, which is the same as your wifi card, usually fix that. Run this as root:

modprobe -r iwlagn

modprobe iwlagn

----------

